
Microsoft "mirrors" Android apps into Windows 10 with new Your Phone update - brainless
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/5/21355997/microsoft-your-phone-app-windows-10-android-support
======
panpanna
This sounds really cool, but do I really trust Microsoft enough to give them
this much control over my phone?

I mean, this probably opens some gigantic new attack vectors. And Microsoft
being Microsoft...

~~~
dkdk8283
Apple’s handoff tech has given giant attack surfaces - a technology that
probably shouldn’t exist.

